# Bicycle Storage



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone out there actually traveled with 2 adult size bicycles inside the 21RS or 25RSS trailers? How do you tie them down so that they do not get damaged or damage the trailer interior?

Camptails


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have. I actually bring them in the forward entry door, and lean them against the sofa. (protected with a quilt. I just lay a couple of my collapsible chairs on the floor between the tires and the cabinent. No damage so far, but they could shift in an emergency stop I suppose. I'm going to get a bike rack for the pickup bed in the future.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I have. I actually bring them in the forward entry door, and lean them against the sofa. (protected with a quilt. I just lay a couple of my collapsible chairs on the floor between the tires and the cabinent. No damage so far, but they could shift in an emergency stop I suppose. I'm going to get a bike rack for the pickup bed in the future.
> [snapback]21944[/snapback]​


What about the bicycle storage in the front under the bunks...."bicycle storage door" is this intended for childrens bicycles?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I put two 26" mountain bikes in mine, no problems. Getting them out, on the other hand...









I have a big turf mat that I use as a front porch when parked. I put it down under the bikes to protect the floor.

They fit, but you really need two people, one inside and one outside. Once they are in, they are IN. Getting all the pedals and spokes and handlebars untangled once you get to the CG is a PAIN. I put mine in nose first, as far as I can up angainst the forward bulkhead, then cut the front wheel 90 degrees. Second bike up next to it, with the front wheel kinda pointed aft. Hard to explain, but they fit.

Beware...I did dent the nice little aluminum threshold with one of the pedals, dang it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The bike door looks too small for my adult bikes. I used to put my sons in there though. I could probably get them in but...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I found that the the bunk doesn't want to stay up by itself. Well, it does when you're not moving, but it seems to bounce easily. I put a nice chrome plated slide bolt under the bunk to keep it up when travelling. After all that, I found the gymnastics required to put the kid's bikes in and out and tie them down was too much. I just put them in the truck now, and use the space under the bunk for other stuff. The little door is convenient. Right now, for the winter, I have the roof covered with a tarp which hangs down over the full size doors. I use the little door to get inside and pretend I'm camping!








Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I struggled with putting the bikes in, pedals tangled in the spokes and handlebars all over the place.

My solotion is to loosen and turn the handle bars parallel to the bike frame and remove the pedals. Takes less than five minutes and makes putting in and taking them out a breeze.

The time it takes to turn the bars and remove the pedals is probably less than the wrestling match that ensues if I don't









Mike


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I've transported as many as six adult bikes including a tandem in our 28BHS. The queen bed will accommodate two bikes if a tarp is laid down. Done that for years and it's amazing how little they move around. For the other bikes, I used some Bike Tights mounted on a 2x4 to keep the bikes stationary. The 2x4's are held in place against the cabinets with Velcro (probably better ways to do this though). For the tires I use Wheel Holders attached to a separate 2x4. The system works well but does take some time to mount/dismount the bikes. It also makes using the trailer less practical during towing times. For us though it keeps the bikes protected from the weather (unlike exterior options) and I don't have to worry about the bikes damaging each other or the camper during transport.

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dmbcfd said:


> I found that the the bunk doesn't want to stay up by itself. Well, it does when you're not moving, but it seems to bounce easily. I put a nice chrome plated slide bolt under the bunk to keep it up when travelling. [snapback]22066[/snapback]​


Our lower bunk came standard with a 'hold up' latch. I wonder why yours didn't have one???


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Is the rear bumper strong enough for a bike rack? That's what I did on my old 19' Prowler. Mounted a standard bike rack to the bumper. It made it from Fairbanks, AK to the Virginia and then to Seattle with 2 bikes on the back and didn't have any problems. I had the spare all the way over to one side, then mounted the rack.


----------

